# Anyone Own A Precisionist?



## rgp (Jan 12, 2011)

Yeah, I know they're vastly over-sized, heavy and not really a classic watch design. I'd much prefer an all gold finish with c. a 36mm case, but my daily quartz beater finally gave up the ghost.

With some now running as low as $189 USD, I just feel they really deserve a look.

I think they're a lot of bang for the buck, and I'd really appreciate any feedback from the forum.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

rgp said:


> and I'd really appreciate any feedback from the forum.


Search the Forum









There have been a couple of topics on these recently.


----------



## rgp (Jan 12, 2011)

Silver Hawk said:


> rgp said:
> 
> 
> > and I'd really appreciate any feedback from the forum.
> ...


This is all the search revealed or I wouldn't have posed a duplicate thread. Lots of ambiguity, speculation, misinformation, and congratulatory posts, and not much else.

http://www.thewatchf...arch_filter_app[forums]=1


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Not sure which of the posts you found as the link you've posted just directs to the forum search.

My review/description of the rose gold Longwood is at the bottom of this page...

Review


----------



## rgp (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes I did, Andy. Thank you! And it was about the only concrete information on the forum as far as I could determine.

After wearing it for a while, have you had any problems or regrets? I'm just getting over a watch whose minute hand jumped every time I tried to set it. How is yours to set? Any hand slop or movement?

Thanks buddy!!!


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

rgp said:


> Yes I did, Andy. Thank you! And it was about the only concrete information on the forum as far as I could determine.
> 
> After wearing it for a while, have you had any problems or regrets? I'm just getting over a watch whose minute hand jumped every time I tried to set it. How is yours to set? Any hand slop or movement?
> 
> Thanks buddy!!!


No problems or regrets. My only complaint is that they don't hum.

There is no two ways about it, they are bulky. The leather straps on the Longwood model that I have are integrated in to the case style, which has the effect of making it feel/wear smaller than it is though. God knows how much the strap will cost to replace when it starts to look tired but it is decent quality, so should last a good few years.

The movement isn't much to look at, but the date change and hand setting are solid.

Some of the case and dial combinations in the range are a bit Japanese for my taste, but I'm very happy with the one I have.


----------



## rgp (Jan 12, 2011)

Does that mean you're locked in to a Bulova strap? I'll most likely end up with your model or the black dive monster with the black rubber strap. I just can't see toting around a two pound bracelet on top of a heavy watch. I was hoping to perhaps add a custom leather strap from Toshi or even a NATO sort to the black one if that's the way I go...


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

rgp said:


> Does that mean you're locked in to a Bulova strap? I'll most likely end up with your model or the black dive monster with the black rubber strap. I just can't see toting around a two pound bracelet on top of a heavy watch. I was hoping to perhaps add a custom leather strap from Toshi or even a NATO sort to the black one if that's the way I go...


Yes, the straps are tailored to the case shape. They're almost the thickness of the watch case at the lug end, tapering to a normal thickness at the deployant clasp. The thickness makes them very rigid, so they hold their shape well.

They are also 'stepped' to fit in to the case so a NATO definitely wouldn't look right. Toshi might be able to make one to fit, but I'd imagine he'd need the original as a template.

I wouldn't want to wear one on a bracelet either.


----------



## rgp (Jan 12, 2011)

*Sorry Andy, just one more stupid question and I promise no more!*







Is this to say that if the strap is removed that the case is not totally round between the lugs? The dive model seems to have two "bars" that from the picture I cannot tell if they're an integral part of the case, or not. Thanks a million for all your help and time, my friend!!!


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

rgp said:


> *Sorry Andy, just one more stupid question and I promise no more!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not a stupid question at all. It's a good job you asked, as I was wrong. I've just had another look at it and the strap isn't stepped, it's just curved at the end closest to the case so it follows the curved profile of the case, so it fits like an integrated bracelet. The strap is not stepped though. My mistake.

The strap has notches cut in the underside to allow access to the spring bars, one for each attachment point.


----------



## Scouse (Jan 6, 2011)

I love the look of the rose gold model. IMO the designers have done a great job.


----------



## rgp (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm totally amazed that they haven't become one of the "must have" watches over here. I honestly think they represent a real breakthrough in timekeeping. Where else can one get this sort of phenomenal accuracy without paying more for a watch than I paid for my first house?


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

I bought one when they first hit the ADs and it has quality case and bracelet.

There is no slop at all when setting and as far as I can tell it had lost/gained absolutly nothing since I first set it.

It is the best time keeper that I have ever known.

I have no hesitation at all in recommending them 

Edit, I have had mine for almost 5 months and in that time it has not varied more than a quarter of a second from the Greenwich time signal.

That makes it less than one second per annum.


----------



## rgp (Jan 12, 2011)

luddite said:


> I bought one when they first hit the ADs and it has quality case and bracelet.
> 
> There is no slop at all when setting and as far as I can tell it had lost/gained absolutly nothing since I first set it.
> 
> ...


*Holy cow! Now dat's what I'm talkiin' 'bout!!!*







I'd love to wear a bracelet, but with my puny six inch wrist it just doesn't usually work. I like a watch just barely snug. i.e. a perfect fit for me. I might order the yellow gold and silver with the matching bracelet in the hopes I could adjust it myself. Is adjusting the bracelet something the village idiot such as I could do without anything but a jeweler's screwdriver? I may just trash the bracelet and go for a Toshi. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

I had the AD re size the bracelet to fit my 7 inch wrist, right after negotiating a 20% discount. 

Looking at my ss bracelet it doesn't look difficult to adjust the size as it is held together with friction located pins.


----------



## rgp (Jan 12, 2011)

luddite said:


> I had the AD re size the bracelet to fit my 7 inch wrist, right after negotiating a 20% discount.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does the heavy watch and bracelet tend to slip on the wrist since I don't believe they have any spring mechanism? I tried on one like Andy's a few months back, and I was able to wear the factory strap without any problems. I guess I'm old fashioned in my liking of an expansion band. Just don't like a watch that's constantly moving slightly on my wrist. Seems like I'm always aware that it's there.. Just one of my many idiosyncrasies. My daughter thinks I'm totally out of touch with what's cool. Probably so!


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

I wear my bracelet slackish so that it rests just where the wrist meets the hand.

When the hot weather puts in an appearance is is not too tight that way.

I recently aquired a solid link Seiko bracelet which I fitted to the Precisionist in preference to the original.

There's nothing wrong with the original, it has a quality feel to it but I prefer the plainer Seiko bracelet as the Bulova offering is a shade too bling. 

As regards expanding bracelets, they are fine on smaller watches but won't hold the bulk of the Precisionist in place, it would rotate around the wrist.


----------



## rgp (Jan 12, 2011)

What a great point. I would never have considered the watch overpowering an expansion band. I'm toying with the idea of the yellow gold and silver with the bracelet, or the huge monster black with the rubber strap. In either event, I'm completely enamored with the Toshi straps. I'm still finding it really, really difficult to find a nice strap off the peg in the short sizing. I measure exactly 6.5" so the standard lengths sometimes work, and sometimes don't. Thanks for your insight. Really appreciate your time!


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

I love mine. It isn't likely to be 'up for trade' anytime soon.

Wears comfortable y even on a small wrist.


----------



## rgp (Jan 12, 2011)

*Yeah, that looks great!* Do you size so that it's snug, or is that not done with a bracelet? Never worn one. How's your accuracy?


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

rgp said:


> *Yeah, that looks great!* Do you size so that it's snug, or is that not done with a bracelet? Never worn one. How's your accuracy?


Accuracy is spot on (as you'd expect on 8 - 10 seconds a year).

I wear my watches fitted tight. Leather, rubber, bracelet, etc doesn't matter. I do find though that its worth investing in the tools to do your own alterations. As a watch never feels as comfortable six hours after leaving the dealers as it did when you took delivery. Its handy to be able to tweak the size to your own personal comfort range.


----------



## AaronM (Feb 2, 2011)

rgp said:


> Yeah, I know they're vastly over-sized, heavy and not really a classic watch design. I'd much prefer an all gold finish with c. a 36mm case, but my daily quartz beater finally gave up the ghost.
> 
> With some now running as low as $189 USD, I just feel they really deserve a look.
> 
> ...


I purchased the titanium model with the heavy ballistic nylon fabric band a few months ago (Champlain model 96B132 with charcoal dial and blue accents). The combination of the titanium and nylon materials makes this watch surprisingly light for its large size (85 grms). The band is generously sized although the holes for the buckle will accomodate very small wrists as well. I have an eight and a half inch wrist so most standard bands are too small. This band is stiff to support the large case but it is lined with a soft material that is very comfortable. It will last the life of the watch. The watch has a quality feel and finish. There is a little drill to be learned setting date watches. The date rolls over slowly at midnight as the watch uses the same motor to rotate the hands and change the date. Bulova recommends that you set the time and date berfore 9 pm to avoid confusing the mechanism. I like this watch and wear it often. It is one of the six quartz watches I own including a Polar heart rate monitor/watch, a Citizen eco drive gold (tone) day/date dress watch, a Citizen eco drive Sailhawk multifunction chronometer, a Casio Wave Ceptor solar and a Breitling Aerospace II with a newly installed thermo regulated COSC certified quartz chronometer movement.

For views and demo of the 96B132 Precisionist click on the Youtube link.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTwQmvlQCrE

Cheers, AaronM


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Adding to an old thread I know, but better than starting a new one perhaps...

Just to say I recently got one of these, same as in this link...

..http://www.thewatchf...showtopic=60240

I'm really pleased with it and most internet pics do it no justice. Quite classy looking in the flesh with a very nice deployment strap.

I agree with the majority of comments concerning the designs though - they could really do with putting these movements in better looking cases and using sapphire rather than mineral glass.

I've not had it long, but so far the accuracy is spot on...


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

I so like these but i went onto google images and typed in the movement and it looks bad. i can't stand watches with a plastic spacer. Hopefully i was looking at the wrong watch as i love the sweep of the hand


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

I agree, the movement doesn't exactly look anything stunning, but it's hidden away and does a good job, so it doesn't bother me really..


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Garry said:


> Adding to an old thread I know, but better than starting a new one perhaps...
> 
> Just to say I recently got one of these, same as in this link...
> 
> ...


Nice to see you again old mate, hope you're safe and well.:wink1:


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Stan said:


> Garry said:
> 
> 
> > Adding to an old thread I know, but better than starting a new one perhaps...
> ...


And you Stan,

Hope you are well. Thought I'd pop back in...


----------



## Oliverb (Sep 3, 2012)

While the movement may "look bad" it is a jeweled movement, unlike so many others that cost a few to several hundred dollars. I have three Citizen watches that cost $200 - $400 and not one jewel in those movements!


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Oliverb said:


> While the movement may "look bad" it is a jeweled movement, unlike so many others that cost a few to several hundred dollars. I have three Citizen watches that cost $200 - $400 and not one jewel in those movements!


I know im just used to vintage mechanical one that take up all the space in the watch. I dislike the plastic around it, it just makes it look cheap


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Garry said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Garry said:
> ...


I'm okay Garry, thanks for asking.

It's good to see you back, I hope all your hard work was worth it to you, rather than our masters.:wink1:

Stay well and safe, old buddy.


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

Thomasr said:


> I so like these but i went onto google images and typed in the movement and it looks bad. i can't stand watches with a plastic spacer. Hopefully i was looking at the wrong watch as i love the sweep of the hand


Probably my pictures from http://www.bestofwatch.com/?p=141 as I'm not aware of anyone else who bothered opening one;-)










Mine was keeping good time at first, than suddenly sped up, +60 seconds in the first year and +80 in the second. As someone got theirs fixed by Bulova USA I sent mine in a couple of weeks ago. Haven't heard back but hopefully it will come back keeping better time.

They have a chrono out now with a rather unique 1/1000th hand :










Some feedback there : http://forums.watchuseek.com/f9/bulova-adds-chronograph-precisionist-line-662560-4.html#post5506744


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

I own a Precisionist and at first it kept excellent time, well within the advertised limit rof 10 seconds per year.

Now its gaining around 4 seconds per month.


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

Well I hate to say it but "I'd told you so...", you should probably update your messages here http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=68884&st=15 where I was trying to warn a potential buyer that these watches could develop a severe and sudden loss of accuracy...

Anyway still no news from Bulova for me so I sent them an email to find out what was going on with my watch.


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

So thats what gloating looks like. 

I'll probably bin it. 

4 seconds per month, tchh, should have stuck with the sun dial.


----------



## PCthug (Jan 13, 2013)

webvan said:


> Thomasr said:
> 
> 
> > I so like these but i went onto google images and typed in the movement and it looks bad. i can't stand watches with a plastic spacer. Hopefully i was looking at the wrong watch as i love the sweep of the hand
> ...


I own this one and love it.

I like the chunky quality feel and the weight.


----------



## Oliverb (Sep 3, 2012)

Nice, thanks for sharing. While I do like my Precisionist, they just don't seem to have caught on with the general public. Sales have been terrible with many setting around, eventually to be clearances at more than 50% off. While many folks like the large, chunky style, I don't think the majority of potential customers agree. They are also on the glitzy side.


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

webvan said:


> Well I hate to say it but "I'd told you so...", you should probably update your messages here http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=68884&st=15 where I was trying to warn a potential buyer that these watches could develop a severe and sudden loss of accuracy...
> 
> Anyway still no news from Bulova for me so I sent them an email to find out what was going on with my watch.


So I finally heard back from Bulova, they wanted $30 to ship back, said they'd serviced the movement at a cost of $85 covered under warranty. I told them I was annoyed at having to pay $30 for return shipping when I had already paid $20 for shipping it out...they couldn't care less of course, saying it was standard practice, blah,blah, blah...Had no choice if I wanted to get my watch back so I paid.

Watch came back and that piece of crap is now gaining 6 seconds per month vs 6 seconds per month before I sent it back. It's anyone's guess what these thieves did to the movement but considering another WUS member got his back gaining +45 spy vs +45 spy, it's an easy conclusion, they completely ignore the detailed information provided with the watch, just look at it, it ticks ? Fine send it back to our idiot customer. Needless to say I will NOT be buying the 1/1000 chrono as I was originally planning.


----------



## Oliverb (Sep 3, 2012)

Sorry to hear that. Yes, it is inexcusable to not get the service you deserve. Thirty dollars for return shipping is outrageous! So you put out $135 to get no satisfaction. I have seen brand new Precisionists sell on ebay for $135 with free S&H.


----------

